# PC Games 12/12: Far Cry 3 im Test + GTA 5 + Topvollversion Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit



## Petra_Froehlich (24. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 12/12: Far Cry 3 im Test + GTA 5 + Topvollversion Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 12/12: Far Cry 3 im Test + GTA 5 + Topvollversion Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. November 2012)

Hurra, das gefühlt 20. Rollenspiel in diesem Jahr als Vollversion... Und nächsten Monat direkt wieder.

Diese Ausgabe fehlt die Sollbruchstelle zwischen PCG und der Papierhülle der DVD, diese doch bitte für die nächste Ausgabe wieder einplanen, danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. November 2012)

Das ist mal ne schöne Vollversion. Die DSA-Spiele fand ich ohnehin schon seit der Nordlandtrilogie toll.


----------



## Kaisan (24. November 2012)

Müsse sich die neue PCG nicht bereits in meinem Briefkasten finden? Abonnenten erlangen die Zeitschrift doch bereits am Wochenende vor der publiken Veröffentlichung - so zumindest in der Regel. Leider kam sie auch heute nicht bei mir an ...


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (24. November 2012)

Toll, so muss ich mir Risen und Drakensang 2 nicht im Media-Markt besorgen. 

Hatte das eigentlich vor, aber hey, bequem ausm Briefkasten für weniger Geld.


----------



## anjuna80 (24. November 2012)

Gerade das Cover geschreddert weil ich etwas zu stürmisch die DVD abmachen wollte. Schön! Beim nächsten mal bitte die DVD direkt mit Zement an die Zeitschrift pappen, damit es noch schwieriger geht.


----------



## Prime85 (24. November 2012)

Das ist ja enttäuschend. Genau die Videos (Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals und Omerta: City of Gangsters) und Demo's (Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller und Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals), die mich interessieren sind nur auf der Extended-Bonus-DVD. Wozu brauche ich drei Videos nur zu Assassin's Creed 3?


----------



## gamersince1984 (25. November 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja enttäuschend. Genau die Videos (Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals und Omerta: City of Gangsters) und Demo's (Cognition: An Erica Reed Thriller und Jack Keane und das Auge des Schicksals), die mich interessieren sind nur auf der Extended-Bonus-DVD. Wozu brauche ich drei Videos nur zu Assassin's Creed 3?



Das ist seit kurzem die neueste Masche, damit man zur Extended-Version greifen muß, auch wen man das nicht zugeben wird. Wenn man die normale Version abonniert hat, ist man somit im Nachteil. Kurzum, eine Frechheit.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. November 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Das ist seit kurzem die neueste Masche, damit man zur Extended-Version greifen muß, auch wen man das nicht zugeben wird. Wenn man die normale Version abonniert hat, ist man somit im Nachteil. Kurzum, eine Frechheit.



Das ist keine "Masche". Petra hat das letztens schon mal erklärt, aber ich wiederhole es gerne:
Die Vollversionen werden immer größer, entsprechend ist auf der normalen DVD immer weniger Platz für Videos. Das ist ein Fakt. Sollen wir deshalb jetzt einfach immer nur ein paar Videos auf die normale DVD packen und die nicht ganz so volle Extended-DVD leer lassen?
Sieh es mal so: Alle Extended-DVD-Videos sind nur noch ein zuzsätzlicher Bonus - dafür werden auf der normalen DVD keine Videos weggelassen. Wir wollen damit aber niemanden zum Kauf der Extended-Edition treiben. Tatsächlich versuchen wir, die unserer Meinung nach essenziellen Videos (und dazu gehört eben auch das Top-Thema, in diesem Monat Assassin's Creed 3) auf die normale DVD zu packen, bis dort kein Platz mehr ist - den Rest auf die Extended-Scheibe.


----------



## lars9401 (25. November 2012)

Viele kaufen sich aber eure Zeitschrift auch wegen der Videos und diese werden somit gezwungen die Extended zu kaufen.

Macht doch einfach aus der normalen Fassung ein Heft mit allen Videos und aus der Extended ein Heft mit Vollversion und allen Videos. Die Leute die die Vollversion schon haben, kaufen dann die Videosfassung und die Käufer, die die Vollversion nicht haben greifen zur Extended.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2012)

Ich lese euch ja supergerne, seit der ersten Ausgabe kauf ich euch und hab auch seit 9 Jahren ein Abo, aber dieses zwischen normale und Extended PC Games find' ich irgendwie auch nicht gut.
Warum macht man überhaupt eine Extended Ausgabe? Warum nicht eine PCG Ausgabe für alle? Oder wird das so gewünscht?
Als Abonnent hab ich nämlich seit einiger Zeit das Gefühl, ich bekomme nur noch eine PCG Light und das wird einem im Heft gleich auf der ersten Seite richtig unter die Nase gerieben, wenn man sieht, welche Inhalte man nicht bekommt.
Kann man da nicht wieder eine PCG für alle machen? Ich würde auch ein paar Cent mehr bezahlen, wenn ich auch die 2. DVD und alle(!) Inhalte dafür bekommen würde.
Ich glaub als ich mein Abo abgeschlossen hab, da gab es diese Trennung noch gar nicht


----------



## Prime85 (26. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich lese euch ja supergerne, seit der ersten Ausgabe kauf ich euch und hab auch seit 9 Jahren ein Abo, aber dieses zwischen normale und Extended PC Games find' ich irgendwie auch nicht gut.
> Warum macht man überhaupt eine Extended Ausgabe? Warum nicht eine PCG Ausgabe für alle? Oder wird das so gewünscht?
> Als Abonnent hab ich nämlich seit einiger Zeit das Gefühl, ich bekomme nur noch eine PCG Light und das wird einem im Heft gleich auf der ersten Seite richtig unter die Nase gerieben, wenn man sieht, welche Inhalte man nicht bekommt.
> Kann man da nicht wieder eine PCG für alle machen? Ich würde auch ein paar Cent mehr bezahlen, wenn ich auch die 2. DVD und alle(!) Inhalte dafür bekommen würde.
> Ich glaub als ich mein Abo abgeschlossen hab, da gab es diese Trennung noch gar nicht


Dem Gesagtem schließe ich mich an und würde diese Idee auch befürworten. 
Auch die Idee von lars9401 klingt noch besser als es zur Zeit gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Farragut (26. November 2012)

ich zb kann auf jegliche form von dvd gerne verzichten. ich bin genug im netz unterwegs um alle mich interessierenden videos und trailer schon gesehen zu haben, bevor die ausgabe überhaupt erscheint. auch habe ich kein interesse an den vollversionen, was ich spielen will, kauf ich mir und warte nicht 3 jahre auf eine subventionierte version.

von daher bin ich für die verschiedenen "versionen" der ausgaben, denn so kann ich geld sparen.


----------



## Exar-K (26. November 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> ich zb kann auf jegliche form von dvd gerne verzichten. ich bin genug im netz unterwegs um alle mich interessierenden videos und trailer schon gesehen zu haben, bevor die ausgabe überhaupt erscheint. auch habe ich kein interesse an den vollversionen, was ich spielen will, kauf ich mir und warte nicht 3 jahre auf eine subventionierte version.
> 
> von daher bin ich für die verschiedenen "versionen" der ausgaben, denn so kann ich geld sparen.


 Es gibt bereits seit Ewigkeiten eine Magazinvariante ohne DVD, oder wie meinst du deine Aussage?


----------



## Farragut (26. November 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits seit Ewigkeiten eine Magazinvariante ohne DVD, oder wie meinst du deine Aussage?


 
ja genau die meinte ich, selbige bevorzuge ich. nur als gegenargument zu denen die ales vereinheitlichen wollen


----------



## Exar-K (26. November 2012)

Farragut schrieb:


> ja genau die meinte ich, selbige bevorzuge ich. nur als gegenargument zu denen die ales vereinheitlichen wollen


Ich glaube damit waren nur die ganzen Datenträger/Extended/etc. PC Games Hefte gemeint.


----------



## Gr1nder17 (26. November 2012)

Tollles Heft gworden  Nur eine Sache fand ich nicht so toll... letztes mal konnte man die Heft-DVD prima heraustrennen, dieses mal jedoch habe ich fast das Heft entzwei gerissen so wie es mir vorkam  nächses mal bitte wieder wie in der Ausgabe 11/12 Danke


----------



## gamersince1984 (26. November 2012)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Viele kaufen sich aber eure Zeitschrift auch wegen der Videos und diese werden somit gezwungen die Extended zu kaufen.
> 
> Macht doch einfach aus der normalen Fassung ein Heft mit allen Videos und aus der Extended ein Heft mit Vollversion und allen Videos. Die Leute die die Vollversion schon haben, kaufen dann die Videosfassung und die Käufer, die die Vollversion nicht haben greifen zur Extended.


 
Ich kaufe mir das Heft auch wegen der Videos und nicht wegen Vollversionen, die mich sowieso nicht interessieren. Am besten wäre wieder eine PC-Games-Plus mit Vollversion, so wie früher.


----------



## audipower65 (26. November 2012)

Meine PCG war pünktlich im Kasten, wie immer.
Was die Videos betrifft: Man sieht sie sich einmal an und dann ist auch gut.
Das kann ich auch Online machen wenn ich will und es verkleinert den Müllberg,
denn da landen die Trailer-DVD´s ja früher oder später sowieso.

Aber mal was anderes.

Hmmm, was soll die blöde papierhülle??
Bis jetzt hattet Ihr eines der wenigen Magazine die einen vernünftigen DVD einleger hatten.
Ist der jetzt auch dem "Preiswahn" zum Opfer gefallen?
Muß man sich den Einleger auch noch selber drucken?

Gruß audipower65


----------



## Kaisan (26. November 2012)

Und auch heute fand sie sich nicht in meinem Briefkasten, wobei ich doch ein Abonnement aufweise ... wird wohl Zeit, sich mit dem Kunden-Service in Kontakt zu setzen.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Das ist seit kurzem die neueste Masche, damit man zur Extended-Version greifen muß, auch wen man das nicht zugeben wird. Wenn man die normale Version abonniert hat, ist man somit im Nachteil. Kurzum, eine Frechheit.


 
ach komm, das ist doch jetzt wirklich eher Lächerlich bei, man muss es doch schon sagen und eingestehen, Nischentiteln zu glauben, das die unheimlich viele Leute zur Extended Fassung zieht bzw. es anderen vorzuwerfen
Außerdem sollte man seine Wahrnehmung ruhig von Zeit zu Zeit mit der Realität syncronisieren, denn es kam auch schon vorher vor das Videos wegen Platzmangels rausgewürfelt werden mussten


----------



## MisterSmith (26. November 2012)

Ich will die gleiche "Hülle" für die DVD die es beispielsweise mit dem folgendem Heft gab und die ich immer noch besitze:
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2009/09/PCG_dvd_10_dvd_coverCDF.jpg

Wäre auch bereit dann 5 Euro mehr für das Heft zu bezahlen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach komm, das ist doch jetzt wirklich eher Lächerlich bei, man muss es doch schon sagen und eingestehen, Nischentiteln zu glauben, das die unheimlich viele Leute zur Extended Fassung zieht bzw. es anderen vorzuwerfen
> Außerdem sollte man seine Wahrnehmung ruhig von Zeit zu Zeit mit der Realität syncronisieren, denn es kam auch schon vorher vor das Videos wegen Platzmangels rausgewürfelt werden mussten


 
Ich z.B. hätte halt gerne alle PC Games Inhalte. Und da wäre es halt ganz nett, wenn jemand mal so freundlich wäre und sagen würde, was man da als Abonnent tun muss. Ob es irgendwann wieder eine einheitliche PCG geben wird? Kann ich mein Abo irgendwie umstellen?
Weil wie gesagt, als ich damals mein Abo gemacht hab, da gab es solche Sachen wie Extended Version noch gar nicht. Ich hab ja noch dieses ab18 Abo, was man damals machen konnte


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich z.B. hätte halt gerne alle PC Games Inhalte. Und da wäre es halt ganz nett, wenn jemand mal so freundlich wäre und sagen würde, was man da als Abonnent tun muss. Ob es irgendwann wieder eine einheitliche PCG geben wird? Kann ich mein Abo irgendwie umstellen?
> Weil wie gesagt, als ich damals mein Abo gemacht hab, da gab es solche Sachen wie Extended Version noch gar nicht. Ich hab ja noch dieses ab18 Abo, was man damals machen konnte


 
ja sicher ist das schade, aber darum gehts ja nicht, die Aussage man würde mit den beiden Videos die Leute zur Extended-Ausgabe ziehen wollen ist halt doch eher lächerlich, also da muss man schon mehr als Nischentitel bieten
Wenn dann hätte das nur Substanz bei FarCry3, wo das vielleicht auch Funktionieren würde


----------



## Prime85 (26. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja sicher ist das schade, aber darum gehts ja nicht, die Aussage man würde mit den beiden Videos die Leute zur Extended-Ausgabe ziehen wollen ist halt doch eher lächerlich, also da muss man schon mehr als Nischentitel bieten
> Wenn dann hätte das nur Substanz bei FarCry3, wo das vielleicht auch Funktionieren würde


 Dann wäre es aber eher logisch, dass man die drei Video's zu Assassin's Creed 3 auf die Extended-Bonus-DVD und die Videos zu den anderen Spielen mit auf die normale DVD gepackt hätte. Aber das ging ja anscheindend wegen dem Platz nicht. 

Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass man hier als Abonnent der normalen Version im Nachteil ist und nicht alle Inhalte bekommt, die man erwartet (und man mMn vor 8 bis 10 Jahren auch noch bekommen hat). Aber wenn das die Masse der Leser lieber so will, dann muss man das eben so akzeptieren oder eben seine Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (27. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob da nicht ein Missverständnis vorliegt: Die PC Games Extended kostet 6,99 Euro und enthält eine zweite DVD. Dass auf einer zweiten DVD zusätzliche Videos, Trailer und Demos draufpassen, ist vermutlich nachvollziehbar. Wir lassen nichts "weg" - die PCG-DVD ist pickepackevoll.

Als Abonnent und Leser der PC Games DVD bekommt man auf keinen Fall weniger Inhalte als "früher". Das Einzige, was variiert, ist die Anzahl und die Laufzeit der Videos (je nach Monat), abhängig auch vom Umfang der Vollversion.

Ich kann mir die Kritik nur so erklären, dass wir seit zwei Ausgaben den Inhalt von DVD 1 und DVD 2 deutlicher auflisten (was eigentlich als Service gedacht war). Denn abgesehen davon, dass die DVD jetzt einen hübschen Bedruck hat und nicht mehr gewendet werden muss, hat sich gegenüber den vergangenen Jahren nichts geändert.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Kaisan (27. November 2012)

So, heute letztlich mit leichter Verspätung angekommen, muss äußern, dass es sich um ein solides Heft handelt, Themen durchgehend interessant, zudem erneut gelungene Artikel.


----------



## Prime85 (27. November 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob da nicht ein Missverständnis vorliegt: Die PC Games Extended kostet 6,99 Euro und enthält eine zweite DVD. Dass auf einer zweiten DVD zusätzliche Videos, Trailer und Demos draufpassen, ist vermutlich nachvollziehbar. Wir lassen nichts "weg" - die PCG-DVD ist pickepackevoll.
> 
> ...


 Dann ist es mir in den vergangenen Jahren noch nicht so sehr aufgefallen, dass auf der einfachen DVD nicht alle Videos und Demos drauf waren. Wenn man es so sieht, sind die Videos und Demos auf der Extended-DVD eben etwas zusätzliches. Aber mir fehlen die besagten Inhalte trotzdem auf meiner DVD. Dann wäre es ja am praktischsten (aber nicht umsetzbar), wenn man als Abonnent jeden Monat wählen könnte, welche Ausgabe (Magazin, Normal mit DVD oder Extended mit 2 DVD's) man zugeschickt bekommen haben will. Das geht dann eben nur, wenn man kein Abo hat und sich alle drei Varianten im Zeitschriftenladen aussuchen könnte.


----------



## Dolomedes (28. November 2012)

Was für geile News BGEE und bei euch gibts Drakensang, was soll ich sagen ich geh mir nacher das Heft kaufen !


----------



## Riesenhummel (28. November 2012)

Ihr schreibt wirklich über kickstarter? hätte gedacht das euch das eher ein Dorn im auge ist weil man von den kickstarter-projekten ja eher wenig Anzeigenschaltung erwarten kann ohne Publisher dahinter...


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt wirklich über kickstarter? hätte gedacht das euch das eher ein Dorn im auge ist weil man von den kickstarter-projekten ja eher wenig Anzeigenschaltung erwarten kann ohne Publisher dahinter...


 
Und aus genau dem gleichen Grund haben wir auch noch nie, nie, nie Indiespiele getestet oder gar hoch bewertet, weil da ja kein großer Publisher mit dem Anzeigengeld gelockt hat ...



P.S: Das war Ironie. Wollte ich nur erwähnen. Zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2012)

Prime85 schrieb:


> Dann ist es mir in den vergangenen Jahren noch nicht so sehr aufgefallen, dass auf der einfachen DVD nicht alle Videos und Demos drauf waren. Wenn man es so sieht, sind die Videos und Demos auf der Extended-DVD eben etwas zusätzliches. Aber mir fehlen die besagten Inhalte trotzdem auf meiner DVD. Dann wäre es ja am praktischsten (aber nicht umsetzbar), wenn man als Abonnent jeden Monat wählen könnte, welche Ausgabe (Magazin, Normal mit DVD oder Extended mit 2 DVD's) man zugeschickt bekommen haben will. Das geht dann eben nur, wenn man kein Abo hat und sich alle drei Varianten im Zeitschriftenladen aussuchen könnte.


 
Genau deswegen interessiert es mich ja, ob man sein normales Abo auf die Extended umstellen kann und wo und wie man das macht


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. November 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt wirklich über kickstarter? hätte gedacht das euch das eher ein Dorn im auge ist weil man von den kickstarter-projekten ja eher wenig Anzeigenschaltung erwarten kann ohne Publisher dahinter...


 
Ohne Worte.


----------



## Falconer75 (28. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genau deswegen interessiert es mich ja, ob man sein normales Abo auf die Extended umstellen kann und wo und wie man das macht



Das dürfte gar kein Problem sein... Einfach kontaktieren und um Erweiterung des DVD-Abos auf Extended bitten:

Post: Computec Kundenservice, Postfach 20080 Hamburg
 E-Mail: computec@dpv.de 
 Tel.: 01805-7005801*
 Fax: 01805-8618002*
 Support: Montag 07.00–20.00 Uhr, Dienstag–Freitag 07.30–20 Uhr, Samstag 09.00–14.00 Uhr
 * (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Dt. Festnetz, max. 0,42 €/Min. aus dem Dt. Mobilfunk)


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt wirklich über kickstarter? hätte gedacht das euch das eher ein Dorn im auge ist weil man von den kickstarter-projekten ja eher wenig Anzeigenschaltung erwarten kann ohne Publisher dahinter...


 
ähm ja
Also irgendwie hast du ein ziemlich fragwürdiges Weltbild, oder?
Junge, nur mal als Tipp: Das Heft wäre ziemlich dünn wenn man nur nach der hirnrissigen Verschwörungstheorie gehen würde...
Hirnrissig deswegen weil man nur mal ein Heft nehmen muss um die zu widerlegen


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2012)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Das dürfte gar kein Problem sein... Einfach kontaktieren und um Erweiterung des DVD-Abos auf Extended bitten:
> 
> Post: Computec Kundenservice, Postfach 20080 Hamburg
> E-Mail: computec@dpv.de
> ...



Danke, Meister


----------



## Riesenhummel (28. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm ja
> Also irgendwie hast du ein ziemlich fragwürdiges Weltbild, oder?
> Junge, nur mal als Tipp: Das Heft wäre ziemlich dünn wenn man nur nach der hirnrissigen Verschwörungstheorie gehen würde...
> Hirnrissig deswegen weil man nur mal ein Heft nehmen muss um die zu widerlegen


 
Ist das wirklich so hirnrissig? ein publisher der eine Anzeige schaltet hofft ja das sein spiel entsprechent vorgestellt wird. damit meine ich nicht das Wertungen "gekauft" werden sondern rein die anzahl der seiten oder wie oft über ein spiel berichtet wird. Darauf komme ich weil man immer wieder viel über spiele liest zu denen es dann auch viel Werbung im heft gibt. 

Also schlusfolgere ich das ein kickstarter spiel eher wenig bis gar keine Werbung schalten wird und dann auch weniger darüber berichtet wird? oder wie wäre es wenn zum beispiel activision für ein neues call Of duty oder vielleicht sogar für titan eine große Werbekampane bucht aber dafür viel mehr und öfter über project Eternity oder wasteland 2 berichtet wird. würden die das gut finden?

Wie gesagt mir geht es nicht um die wertungen der spiele sondern nur über Häufikeit und größe der Ariekel.


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2012)

Siehe den letzten Satz, da habe ich es schon gesagt warum diese Schlussfolgerung ziemlicher Blödsinn ist ...
Seht es ein, aber diese Anzeigen-These ist einfach falsch und wird nicht besser oder richtiger wenn man die nochmal bringt, vorallem ist man auch nicht der Erste der hier einer Verschwörung auf der Spur ist

Zumal, das letzte Kalypso-Spiel auch soooo super Wertungen bekommen hat und oh, wer macht denn da Werbung im Heft für die Goldversion seines Spiels...


----------



## HitmanFan (28. November 2012)

Derjenige der die Sollbruchstelle für die CD vergessen hat, wurde hoffentlich Abgemahnt. 
Habe gerade den halben Cover geschreddert, beim Versuch die CD herauszutrennen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Siehe den letzten Satz, da habe ich es schon gesagt warum diese Schlussfolgerung ziemlicher Blödsinn ist ...
> Seht es ein, aber diese Anzeigen-These ist einfach falsch und wird nicht besser oder richtiger wenn man die nochmal bringt, vorallem ist man auch nicht der Erste der hier einer Verschwörung auf der Spur ist
> 
> Zumal, das letzte Kalypso-Spiel auch soooo super Wertungen bekommen hat und oh, wer macht denn da Werbung im Heft für die Goldversion seines Spiels...


 
Die Leute, die sich in einem Verlag um die Anzeigen kümmern, die testen ja auch nicht die Spiele. Von daher schon ist der Vorwurf aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich in einem Verlag um die Anzeigen kümmern, die testen ja auch nicht die Spiele. Von daher schon ist der Vorwurf aus der Luft gegriffen.


 
Ich glaube unsre Verschwörungstheoretiker meinen eher das irgendwelche Kommandos von dort kommen und selbst wenn dem so wär bzw. wenn Felix, Viktor und Peter sich auch noch um die Anzeigen kümmern müssten, läuft die Behauptung nicht syncron mit dem was man im Heft nachlesen kann und da steht nunmal ne 82 unter Black Ops 2 obwohl die Werbung schalten und die Liste lässt sich noch ausweiten
Ich glaube manche wollen einfach nur die Wertungen nicht akzeptieren, sind aber nicht in der Lage diese mit Argumenten anzugreifen, weswegen man sich Blödsinn einfallen lässt, ähnlich wie bei der Mondlandungslüge-Lüge


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube manche wollen einfach nur die Wertungen nicht akzeptieren, sind aber nicht in der Lage diese mit Argumenten anzugreifen, weswegen man sich Blödsinn einfallen lässt, ähnlich wie bei der Mondlandungslüge-Lüge



Schöner Vergleich


----------



## Riesenhummel (29. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube unsre Verschwörungstheoretiker meinen eher das irgendwelche Kommandos von dort kommen und selbst wenn dem so wär bzw. wenn Felix, Viktor und Peter sich auch noch um die Anzeigen kümmern müssten, läuft die Behauptung nicht syncron mit dem was man im Heft nachlesen kann und da steht nunmal ne 82 unter Black Ops 2 obwohl die Werbung schalten und die Liste lässt sich noch ausweiten
> Ich glaube manche wollen einfach nur die Wertungen nicht akzeptieren, sind aber nicht in der Lage diese mit Argumenten anzugreifen, weswegen man sich Blödsinn einfallen lässt, ähnlich wie bei der Mondlandungslüge-Lüge


 
Vielleicht sollte man lesen was ich geschrieben habe. ich habe geschrieben das es mir NICHT um die wertungen geht sondern darum wie oft über in Spiel berichtet wird und wie groß die artikel dazu sind.

Wenn ubisoft eine anzeige schaltet werden die doch bestimmt sagen: hey, wir haben jetzt hier zig tausend euro Reingebuttert können wir da nicht einen 6 seitigen statt einen 4 seitigen arikel bekommen?


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man lesen was ich geschrieben habe. ich habe geschrieben das es mir NICHT um die wertungen geht sondern darum wie oft über in Spiel berichtet wird und wie groß die artikel dazu sind.
> 
> Wenn ubisoft eine anzeige schaltet werden die doch bestimmt sagen: hey, wir haben jetzt hier zig tausend euro Reingebuttert können wir da nicht einen 6 seitigen statt einen 4 seitigen arikel bekommen?


 
es wär wirklich toll wenn du mal das Heft lesen würdest, vorallem alte Ausgaben und schauen, wie oft hat Rockstar Werbung gemacht oder Blizzard


----------



## Riesenhummel (29. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> es wär wirklich toll wenn du mal das Heft lesen würdest, vorallem alte Ausgaben und schauen, wie oft hat Rockstar Werbung gemacht oder Blizzard


 
Die brauchen keine werbung zu schalten. die spiele kauft sowieso jeder und weil so viele drauf stehen kan mann es sich auch nicht Leisten nicht darüber zu schreiben.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Dezember 2012)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Die brauchen keine werbung zu schalten. die spiele kauft sowieso jeder und weil so viele drauf stehen kan mann es sich auch nicht Leisten nicht darüber zu schreiben.


 Riesenhummel, ich will dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber diese Aussage ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Fernsehwerbung von Rockstar oder Blizzard für ihre Spiele sind neben der Call Of Duty Reihe die wohl am häufigsten und bestplatziertesten in der gesamten Spieleindustrie.

Wie man z. B. an L.A Noire oder auch Diablo 3 sehen konnte.

Aber ich bin trotzdem einer ähnlichen Meinung wie du, nur glaube ich das es auf einer eher subtileren Weise abläuft, also ohne das etwas direkt gesagt wird oder Absprachen getroffen werden.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber ich bin trotzdem einer ähnlichen Meinung wie du, nur glaube ich das es auf einer eher subtileren Weise abläuft, also ohne das etwas direkt gesagt wird oder Absprachen getroffen werden.



Naja "subtil" würde ich das Ganze nicht nennen. Es ist ziemlich einfach:
Spiele, die nachweislich eine Menge unserer Leser interessieren, behandeln wir auch ausführlicher. Ist doch logisch. So spannend ein sechsseitiger Test von z.B. Fly'N für manche Leute sein mag (tolles Spiel, nebenbei bemerkt ), am Ende würden sich bestimmt jede Menge Leser beschweren, dass wir dafür Black Ops 2, GTA V oder Far Cry 3 auf jeweils einer Seite abgehandelt haben. 

Das ist in meinen Augen auch nicht schäbig oder verwerflich, sondern am ehesten noch ein Service für die Leser: Wir berichten darüber, was die Mehrheit interessiert. Trotzdem bringen wir aber jeden Monat noch viele Geheimtipps im Heft unter - das ist auch etwas, das uns Redakteuren sehr am Herzen liegt.



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Wenn ubisoft eine anzeige schaltet werden  die doch bestimmt sagen: hey, wir haben jetzt hier zig tausend euro  Reingebuttert können wir da nicht einen 6 seitigen statt einen 4  seitigen arikel bekommen?


 
Äh .... NEIN. Wer bei uns Anzeigen schaltet, bezahlt genau dafür: Anzeigen, also Seiten, auf denen der Kunde beliebig Werbung schalten kann. Damit hat es sich aber. Wir verkaufen keine Vorschauen oder Tests, das ist Humbug.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Dezember 2012)

@PeterBathge
Das bestreite ich überhaupt nicht, aber es gibt ein paar Dinge die einem schon auffallen. Ein Beispiel war damals als die Vollversion Two Worlds in der PCG dabei war, gab es einen großen Vorschaubericht zu Two Worlds 2.

Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Spiel gewesen was ganz viele interessiert hat, die meisten fanden den ersten Teil eher nicht so berauschend.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, der wäre wahrscheinlich ohne Vollversion nicht so ausgefallen.

Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, ich habe mich über die Vollversion gefreut und auch diese Ausgabe gekauft, also bin ich zumindest indirekt nicht so ganz unschuldig. 

Anderes Beispiel war die bekannte "Affäre" mit JoWood. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas zum ersten mal passiert ist. Nun kann sich jeder die Frage stellen weshalb dann dieses erst zu diesem späten Zeitpunkt zum ersten Mal öffentlich wurde.

Dann gibt es da noch die Einladungen von größeren Publisher an die Redakteure. Also es kann mir keiner erzählen dass da nicht versucht wird einen positiven Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung auszuüben, was auch von einem Redakteur der GS berichtet wurde.

Beispielsweise viele Tests zu GTA 4 wurden vor Ort gemacht, das Ergebnis ist bekannt....


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel war die bekannte "Affäre" mit JoWood. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas zum ersten mal passiert ist. Nun kann sich jeder die Frage stellen weshalb dann dieses erst zu diesem späten Zeitpunkt zum ersten Mal öffentlich wurde.



Hm? Was ist das für eine Affäre und warum steht sie in Anführungszeichen? 
Wäre nett, wenn du das mal ausführlicher beleuchten könntest (gerne auch per PN), diese spezielle Jowood-Geschichte ist mir unbekannt.



> Dann gibt es da noch die Einladungen von größeren Publisher an die Redakteure. Also es kann mir keiner erzählen dass da nicht versucht wird einen positiven Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung auszuüben, was auch von einem Redakteur der GS berichtet wurde.



Natürlich wird das versucht. Das Ergebnis ist aber wie im letzten Podcast erwähnt bestimmt nicht so, wie es sich die Publisher ausmalen. Ich war jedenfalls letztens nicht versucht, Black Ops 2 eine höhere Wertung zu geben, nur weil ich drei Tage in irgendeinem Luxus-Urlaubsresort verbracht habe. Und ich habe deshalb auch nicht dafür plädiert, den Test größer zu fahren als bis dahin geplant.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hm? Was ist das für eine Affäre und warum steht sie in Anführungszeichen?
> Wäre nett, wenn du das mal ausführlicher beleuchten könntest (gerne auch per PN), diese spezielle Jowood-Geschichte ist mir unbekannt.


PN ist nicht nötig, den Bericht gibt es immer noch im Netz.
Die Akte Jowood - GamesAktuell.de - Games. Fun. Entertainment.



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das versucht. Das Ergebnis ist aber wie im letzten Podcast erwähnt bestimmt nicht so, wie es sich die Publisher ausmalen. Ich war jedenfalls letztens nicht versucht, Black Ops 2 eine höhere Wertung zu geben, nur weil ich drei Tage in irgendeinem Luxus-Urlaubsresort verbracht habe. Und ich habe deshalb auch nicht dafür plädiert, den Test größer zu fahren als bis dahin geplant.


 Die Frage ist halt ob man das wirklich so einfach trennen kann, also mir würde das schwer fallen, auch wenn ich von mir behaupten würde, dass ich ein ehrlicher Mensch bin, soweit man diplomatisch gesehen ehrlich sein kann.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube unsre Verschwörungstheoretiker meinen eher das irgendwelche Kommandos von dort kommen und selbst wenn dem so wär bzw. wenn Felix, Viktor und Peter sich auch noch um die Anzeigen kümmern müssten, läuft die Behauptung nicht syncron mit dem was man im Heft nachlesen kann und da steht nunmal ne 82 unter Black Ops 2 obwohl die Werbung schalten und die Liste lässt sich noch ausweiten
> Ich glaube manche wollen einfach nur die Wertungen nicht akzeptieren, sind aber nicht in der Lage diese mit Argumenten anzugreifen, weswegen man sich Blödsinn einfallen lässt, ähnlich wie bei der Mondlandungslüge-Lüge



Da steht 82 WEIL die Werbung geschaltet haben. Ansonsten wären das nur 62 geworden.


----------



## Zinthos (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mich den Zitaten (unten) nur anschließen, die fiesen Papierhüllen der Ausgaben 11/12 und 12/12 nerven enorm!
Für Oblivion (10/12) und davor gab es schön bedruckte und leicht abtrennbare(!) Hüllen, die man praktisch zu seinen DVDs stellen konnte.
Seit 11/12 und 12/12 gibt es eine trieste, bei-herausnehmen-Heftzerstörende und unpraktische Einweg-Papierhülle.

@Frau Fröhlich,
da ich von der Redaktion keine Antwort auf meine Email bekam, können Sie dazu vielleicht etwas sagen:
Warum greift die PC Games mit einem der Hauptbestandteile des Heftes auf eine so minderwertige Präsentation der Heft-DVD zurück?
Es ist schade, wenn man auf der einen Seite so tolle Spiele (Arcania, Drakensang) bekommt, diese aber dann so unansehnlich präsentiert werden.

Alternativ, was hat die Umfrage letzten Monat ergeben? Wird es die gewohnten praktischen Papphüllen wieder geben?



Weird_Sheep schrieb:


> Diese Ausgabe fehlt die Sollbruchstelle zwischen PCG und der Papierhülle der DVD, diese doch bitte für die nächste Ausgabe wieder einplanen, danke.


 


anjuna80 schrieb:


> Gerade das Cover geschreddert weil ich etwas zu stürmisch die DVD abmachen wollte. Schön! Beim nächsten mal bitte die DVD direkt mit Zement an die Zeitschrift pappen, damit es noch schwieriger geht.


 


Gr1nder17 schrieb:


> Tollles Heft gworden  Nur eine Sache fand ich nicht so toll... letztes mal konnte man die Heft-DVD prima heraustrennen, dieses mal jedoch habe ich fast das Heft entzwei gerissen so wie es mir vorkam  nächses mal bitte wieder wie in der Ausgabe 11/12 Danke


 


audipower65 schrieb:


> Meine PCG war pünktlich im Kasten, wie immer.
> Was die Videos betrifft: Man sieht sie sich einmal an und dann ist auch gut.
> Das kann ich auch Online machen wenn ich will und es verkleinert den Müllberg,
> denn da landen die Trailer-DVD´s ja früher oder später sowieso.
> ...


----------



## Falconer75 (4. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Äh .... NEIN. Wer bei uns Anzeigen schaltet, bezahlt genau dafür: Anzeigen, also Seiten, auf denen der Kunde beliebig Werbung schalten kann. Damit hat es sich aber. Wir verkaufen keine Vorschauen oder Tests, das ist Humbug.



Spiel aufs Cover, Anzeige ins Heft, mind. 4 Seiten Test. Wertung frei. Undenkbarer Deal? Ich frag' ja bloß.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Dezember 2012)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Spiel aufs Cover, Anzeige ins Heft, mind. 4 Seiten Test. Wertung frei. Undenkbarer Deal? Ich frag' ja bloß.


 
Hmm, da ich als Redakteur nix mit Anzeigen und Publisher-Deals am Hut habe, muss ich ehrlicherweise sagen: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Falconer75 (4. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hmm, da ich als Redakteur nix mit Anzeigen und Publisher-Deals am Hut habe, muss ich ehrlicherweise sagen: Keine Ahnung.



Jede andere Antwort wäre aus Deiner Sicht komplett falsch gewesen. Glaube Dir selbstverständlich. Aber die Gedanken sind für alle frei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2012)

Für sowas gibt es ja eine extra Anzeigenabteilung. Die wissen wie groß die Anzeige sein muss, wo sie platziert werden muss, aber nicht welcher Artikel da steht. Die achten da auf sowas nicht.
So kann es manchmal zu skurillen Situationen kommen: Ich kann mich da noch an eine Zeitung erinnern, die hatte einen Bericht über Juden gebracht und nebendran war dann Erdgaswerbung. Oder auf einer Bild-Titelseite stand vorne drauf, dass eine Frau qualvoll gestorben ist und nebendran war dann eine Werbung für den Film "Stirb langsam". Sehr makaber und geschmacklos, aber sowas kann schlimmstenfalls passieren, da es eben unterschiedliche Abteilungen sind.
Die Redakteure, die jetzt die Spiele testen, die wissen daher gar nicht, welche Werbung da jetzt im Heft geschaltet wird. Deswegen kann man ihnen keine Vorwürfe machen.
Ich z.b. hab selbst mal für kurze Zeit Spiele für eine Onlineseite getestet und du hattest da keinen blassen Schimmer davon, welche Werbung da am nächsten Tag drauf war. Und ich denke, hier ist es bei den Redakteuren nicht anders.


----------



## Falconer75 (4. Dezember 2012)

@Shadow_Man
Das ist die reine Lehre. Spiel aufs Cover setzen ist ja keine Anzeige... 4 Seiten für einen klassischen Einseiter ist ja keine Anzeige... Ein Advertorial, in dem ein Test dreimal hintereinander abgedruckt wird, ohne Wissen des Autors? Okay...

Ich bin da gar nicht auf irgendeinem moralischen Kreuzzug (es sei denn, es handelt sich um reine Kinder- und Jugendmagazine, Stichwort Kids Zone). Aber von der Leserschaft sollte schon hin und wieder das Signal kommen, dass Medienkompetenz kein Fremdwort ist.

Deswegen muss man ja nicht immer gleich mit Abo-Kündigung kommen. Aber ein bisschen Finger in die Wunde soll schon sein.


----------



## Gahmuret (9. Dezember 2012)

Lustig finde ich das fussball manager 13 beim einkaufsführer 2x pro Argumente steht und es trotzdem nicht aufgenommen wurde :d


----------

